# Save £10 on Blaze - World's BEST Fat Burner!



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

*Summer's finally round the corner - **ARE YOU READY?!*
​











*
*
​
With these past couple hot weekends.....we know summer's just around the corner. Tight t-shirts, beach holidays, girls in short dresses and mini-tops, guys showing off the muscle they've built and cut in the gym. Now's your time to shine! *Are you **ready** to show off all your hard work?*

*Warrior Blaze* is our *BEST** SELLING*, *BEST** RATED* fat burner - the most popular fat burner we've *EVER* had on site by far, and we did this post so we could *save UK Muscle members some money*, plus show some of the *awesome reviews* people are giving it!



*Click Here to SAVE £10 on 2 x Warrior Blaze!!!*​


​


*What are people saying about Blaze?*

*Example Forum Reviews:*

http://www.ugm.org.uk/topic/16505-warrior-blaze/

http://www.uk-muscle.co.u...rior-blaze-review.html

http://www.muscletalk.co....ne-tried-m4623521.aspx

http://www.bodybuildingna.../warrior-blaze-review/

http://propanefitness.com/warrior-blaze/

*Example Facebook Reviews (so you *know* they're true, user reviews - as its more of a pain to create "fake" accounts on facebook!):*









​

​








​









*What have the magazines said about Warrior Blaze?*



*Recommended** by Fighter's Only Magazine* (the UK's most popular MMA magazine):
​








​


*Recommended by** The Beef Magazine (the UK's most hardcore bodybuilding magazine):*
​


Quote: "simply put, the worlds strongest thermogenic fat burner"
​








​


*Recommended by** Men's Fitness Magazine (the UK's 2nd largest men's lifestyle magazine):*
​
















*Looking for a decent fat burner?*

Look no further than *Warrior Blaze* - and *save £10** today!*



*Click Here to SAVE £10 on 2 x Warrior Blaze!!*​



​


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Try *Warrior Blaze* - our best selling, best reviewed fat burner by a MILE....for just.......



*£1*

*
*

*
*
​
What else can you get for a £1 with FREE UK delivery?


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

ordered 3


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Patrickmh1 said:


> ordered 3


ALL our £1 packs sold out in 2 days! :w00t:


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

*BSN Hyper FX* - Just £20 until midnight!

*** Grab it while you can! ***


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Will there be anymore sample packs of Blaze?


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Rh1no said:


> Will there be anymore sample packs of Blaze?


We've asked for some but they've not arrived yet - the next shipment from Warrior is likely to be this.....



They teased it on their facebook page the other day - *Warrior Supplements Facebook (click)*


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Yet another awesome *Warrior Blaze* review!

At 2min35s of the vid - *"BETTER than OxyElite Pro, Dexaprine"*


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Could do with trying these before I place an order to be honest!


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Will the save £10 offer be on again when buying 2 x WB?


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Rh1no said:


> Could do with trying these before I place an order to be honest!


We should have samples back in at the end of next - I believe more have been sent to us, takes a little while for them to come in, but they are on their way! 



Rh1no said:


> Will the save £10 offer be on again when buying 2 x WB?


The offers we do aren't scheduled - usually it's just a random offer based on available stock, customer interest, stuff like that made up in the morning before we send it out. We do however put on a LOT of offers regularly...the best place to grab these is via ou newsletter which can be signed up on our homepage (*Bodybuilding Warehouse - click*) or our Facebook page (where we often put out daily offers based on customer interest in that offer - *click here*).

Hope that helps!


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Might give this a try


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

*Vyomax Recovery - £1 each!*

*
*****FREE Delivery!!!****

*
*

*Click here to visit our Clearance Supplements Section and stock up!*
​


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

huge monguss said:


> Might give this a try


The reviews have been awesome - it's our best selling fat burner / energy pill by a long, long way....and feedback both on our facebook page and the Warrior supplements facebook page (see below), has been great tbh.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Warrior-Supplements/349975870487


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Also brand new in.....this is an awesome little libido enhancer for use during PCT say, or just if you wanna feel better (would stack very well with *Warrior Bulbine*):

*NOW Foods Maca (500mg) - 100 Caps*

*
*

*
Just £8.99 - FREE delivery!*


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Blaze is now back in stock!

*Warrior Blaze - The Worlds Strongest Fat Burner** - Just £29.99*


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

For those interested, samples of Bodybuilding Warehouse CHARGE our well rated pre-workout are just £1 with free delivery this weekend 

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse-charge-30-sachets-cherry-1


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

If I place an order for some Bulbine or Manimal (not sure which just yet), any chance of throwing a sample in? 

Also, what price are your BBW Smartshakes at? Thanks mate.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

BigrR said:


> If I place an order for some Bulbine or Manimal (not sure which just yet), any chance of throwing a sample in?
> 
> Also, what price are your BBW Smartshakes at? Thanks mate.


We add a free sample in every order normally  Our BBW SmartShakes are £7.99 with free delivery at the moment and it's the full dishwasher safe, microwavable smart shake! - Bodybuilding Warehouse SmartShake


----------



## JAS12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi all, I'm interested in this Product and will be gettig some, Im only a newbie and have noticed fat loss but want to accelerate this before my holiday, is this taken before workout days or just cardio? Or both?

Reason I ask is I was also thinking of getting jack3d for extra energy on workout days but if this covers both bases is there any point? Cheers


----------



## Gathers54 (Jun 26, 2010)

Took one of these today and am bouncing off the walls....damn! Felt a raise in body temp very quickly. Will see how they go


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Gathers54 said:


> Took one of these today and am bouncing off the walls....damn! Felt a raise in body temp very quickly. Will see how they go


They are strong!


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Gathers54 said:


> Took one of these today and am bouncing off the walls....damn! Felt a raise in body temp very quickly. Will see how they go




Warrior Blaze is a thermogenic fat burner which has taken the UK by storm!!

Buy 2 units for just £50! That's £25 each only at Bodybuilding Warehouse


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Would love a fat burner but caffinee sensative, is an understatement for me!


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

lxm said:


> Would love a fat burner but caffinee sensative, is an understatement for me!


Warrior Blaze is one of the most stimulant packed fat burners on the market lol, so possibly not ideal in that case! If you're looking for a non-stim, have you looked at Better Body Sports C-Bolic? Great product and excellent data behind it here:

*Better Body Sports C-Bolic (forskolin) (click)*

*Forskolin Fat Loss Study (click)*


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Last few hours for this deal!


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

We're clearing the LAST of our Jack3d tubs as this product is no longer being made!

Last chance to stock up and at a discount 

*USPLabs Jacked - £19.97 with FREE delivery! (click here)*


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

It's back! One of the world's BEST pre-workouts in the final ever, geranium based formula!

*How is **WARRIOR RAGE** different?*

*- Non-proprietary blend formula*

- Phenominal taste!

- Bigger dosages!

- No crash!

- Great PUMPS in an Ultra-Concentrate!



*Just £23.97 - **FREE P&P!*

Read more and discover your inner Warrior, by clicking here...


----------

